# Backflow kits



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Backflow kit failed certification and I'm debating replacing my 5 valve with a 3 valve kit. I'd appreciate any comments, complaints or criticisms that would help make the decision. Anybody out there using a 3 valve?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

pipefighter said:


> Backflow kit failed certification and I'm debating replacing my 5 valve with a 3 valve kit. I'd appreciate any comments, complaints or criticisms that would help make the decision. Anybody out there using a 3 valve?


 







When I was testing and re-certifying them in PB county, the county cross-control big wig, asked for my credentials; state license, insurance, backflow certification and she said _if you have it,_ the backflow calibration report. Not to many municipalities even care about the calibration report. One exception is Deerfield Beach, FL. They are pretty particular. On the other hand, Martin county did not want any paperwork from me except my backflow certification. Martin county didn't care about any license or insurance....:blink:

I have the Midwest 830 I think. I don't even calibrate it anymore.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Calgary is very strict on not only annual test gauge recertification, but annual renewal of our testing licenses; they require an application sent in with copies of 5 or 6 test reports you've done in the past year. I find this quite annoying, as its something they could simply do in-house as we send them the reports already; a bit of time spent by a computer programmer would save every tester in the city that annual wasted time and unnecessary annoyance by creating a list of tests performed by every certified tester.

Frankly I think such data interpretation would help them pinpoint and weed out the 'drive-by testers' by the number of passes/lack of fails they submit. I'm sure some of you out there can tell when the device you're tasked to test has not had a gauge hooked up to it in years by any number of physical evidences. I recall one where a meter room had some demo work done in it and there was concrete dust & debris in the test ports, we left that there to 'test a tester'. Another building had a 3" DCVA where valve 2 was flanged and installed backwards, leaving no means to depressurize the second check; but _somehow _it had been signed off on 6 times by 3 different testers


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the Midwest 845-5.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Cant you get it repaired? I use a local place that calibrates my gauge and also does repairs on them. www.testgauge.net

I also use an 845-5


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to build my own test kit! Purchase a 4 1/2" dial pressure gauge dual scale from an instrument agent (Ashcroft, Wika, Baumer, Maganehelic etc) c/w calib certs. Source the hoses & fttings from a refrigeration dealer. Valves and manifold were from the Swagelok dealer. Hard plastic pelican case from local plastic merchant. Would save myself 20-25% rather than buy thru a backflow merchant? Some of the test kits you got from the backflow dealers had real crappy gauges and no one to service them!


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Repair is $400.00 and the kit is ancient. The guy who certifies builds his own kits and loaned me one to use. I love it. It's small, not complicated and easy to disassemble and clean. I never used a three valve before, but the procedure is the same. The new kit is $435.00 and comes in an aluminum case with assorted fittings, a neck strap and a bungee cord.
Now I just have to get the city to get off their wallet, a job in itself.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been using that TK-13 kit made by Backlowgage for about 3 years. I send it in to Bill once a year by Priority Mail for recertification & he gets it back to me in about 3 days.

I have not had any problems with it. I would buy the same unit again if I needed another one.


----------

